# muffler delete questions????



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for any input............for all who have done this exhaust mod, i have a few questions.........

1) is it obnoxiously loud without the mufflers? i don't want to sound like the V8 version of a ricer who is 18 years old.

2) did you loose any bottom end torque?

3) can any muffler shop with the correct size tubing do this, or do i need to order the tubing from some GTO performance shop?

4) is there a lot of droning sound without the mufflers? especially on the highway?

5) what is the weight savings with the two stock mufflers gone? that is my main motivation for doing the mod.


thank you very much!!!!


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Just had the "muffler-ectomy" done this afternoon...all I can say is, when the revs are up you better hide the women and children!

Some quick observations:

1. Sound at idle is sweet...this is what a 400-hp V8 should sound like. Up to around 3K it just sounds deep and mean.

2. I don't notice any loss of bottom end...all I did was lose the mufflers...the cats and resonator remains installed.

3. Any muffler shop can do this...whether they will is another story. The shop where I had mine done today draws the line at removing cats, but mufflers are no problem.

4. I didn't notice any droning once up to cruising speed. However, once you get above 3-4K or so revving up, the thing sounds like a freakin' Nextel Cup car. Be very careful where you rev it up and be forewarned that if a LEO hears it, you're probably busted.

5. Somebody had a picture of their stock muffler on a scale here...IIRC the stock mufflers weigh 20 pounds each.

Be aware, that there's plenty of "rasp" as you let off the gas to shift gears and/or downshift. It doesn't bother me right now, but if it does I can always have some new (not OEM) mufflers installed.


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

That's all I have done to my car...I love it!


http://videos.streetfire.net/video/8995761f-8045-44a3-b1de-428bcff1c8a7.htm


----------



## Timbersgoat (Jul 26, 2006)

*Flows*

I was thinking of installing some flowmasters on mine... but Im not sure yet.
I dont want it to be to loud as I live in a small town.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Are the factory mufflers bolted or welded into the exhaust pipes? I haven't looked underneath, and it's dark out at the moment...


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks buddy. so.........no droning at highway speed at all?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

enjracing said:


> thanks buddy. so.........no droning at highway speed at all?


No, not much at all...like I said, up to around 3K rpms it sounds sweet. It's only once you get past that it starts getting really loud and resonant.

That being said, I will probably grow tired of the straight pipes at some point and have some nice mufflers installed.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Straight pipes are not that loud, 'till you get on it. Of course it IS louder than stock, but not obnoxiously so. Straight pipes + LT's, now that's a different story........


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks again. ok.......so, basically, i am right in assuming that from idle to about 3 grand it's not that loud and obnoxious and that if you are just cruising around and shifting at low rpm's and not a lot of throttle application, it won't drive me or my neighbors nuts? sorry for so many questions, i would just hate to have to it done and regret it, ya know? i wonder if they sell any lightweight small mufflers to replace the stock ones?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Like I said, it gets pretty loud once you're over 3K or so...during normal cruising it's not that bad. I can tell, however, that I'm going to grow tired quickly of all of the "popping" on deceleration.

I'll keep it this way for the rest of the summer...then after it comes out of storage next year, I'll consider whether or not to put some mufflers back on it.


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

freakin love the raspy sound of the GTO when u let off the gass :cool


----------

